# Generierung einer Wertetabelle aus einem Bild



## babuschka (5. Jan 2011)

Hallo!

Kann mir vllt jemand sagen, wie man eine Wertetabelle aus eine Bild in Java generieren?
Ich habe nämlich leider so gar keine Ahnung von Java !

Ich habe ein Bild mit drei verschiedenen, farblichen Kurven (im RGB-Format).
Man soll die Farbe der Kurven zunächst individuell wählen können. Wie macht man denn das?
Also was würde man da für eine Abfrage machen können?

Anschließend sollen man die zusammenhängenden Kurvenpunkte ermitteln und als CSV-Datei speichern bzw. auf der Festplatte ausgeben.

Kann mir irgendjmd. nur helfen ?


----------



## Quaxli (5. Jan 2011)

Ich würde mal vermuten, daß die Aufgabenstellung darauf abziehlt mit der Methode getRGB(x,y) aus BufferedImage über eine Bild zu laufen und die Farbwerte auszukaspern.
Den zurückgegebenen Integer-Wert kannst Du dann selbst aufdröseln oder in ein Color-Objekt stecken (Color hat einen entsprechenden Konstruktor dafür).


----------



## Quaxli (5. Jan 2011)

Nachtrag: "über das Bild laufen" ist natürlich die einfachste Methode. Effizienter wäre wohl, die Nachbar-Pixel eines Pixels mit gewünschter Farbe zu überprüfen.


----------



## babuschka (6. Jan 2011)

Und wie kann man die Farbe der Kurven  individuell wählen?


----------

